# XP Toshiba R200 3 unknown Drivers



## stuart.circuit (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

Im looking for the following three drivers for Windows XP Pro. They are all seen as unknown in device manager.

Their Device Instance ID's are as follows:

ACPI\IFX0101\4&3863886D&0

ACPI\SMCF030\4&3863886D&0

ACPI\TOS620A\2&DABA3FF&0

Ive done my fair bit of searching online and found nothing, Hopefully someone here has come accross these before.

Cheers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go to the Toshiba Driver page and install the following drivers. Let us know whats left?

Have you installed the Fingerprint Software?

Laptop Driver Downloads:

Hard drive Protection Utility

Trusted Platform Module


----------



## stuart.circuit (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

Cheers for a quick reply. The hard drive protection utility was in fact one and i now have 2 unknown drivers.

The trusted platform module and fingerprint software is installed.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

ACPI\SMCF030\4&3863886D&0 --> this should be int infrared driver

ACPI\IFX0101\4&3863886D&0 --> this is still pointing to the Infineon TPM 

Are these the two remaining?


----------

